# For Cape Chef on his special day



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

There are few words that capture the spirit of Cape Chef. No blue sky, no bouquet of balloons, no glistening sun shimmering on a lake that can light up a room like our friend. You are as reliable as the summer corn, as knowing as the most learned sage and constant like the heaventree of stars hung with humid, nightblue fruit. Many, many wonderful wishes for the celebreation of your birthday.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Some Birthday wishes for my good friend Brad:

A poem:
* Mary had a little lamb,
a little toast,
a little jam,
a little pizza
and some cake,
some French fries
and a chocolate shake,
a little burger
on a bun.
And that's why Mary
weighs a ton. *

A song from your favorite dish:

A song from your other favorite dish:

From our friends across the pond:

And from all of us here at Cheftalk.com


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy birthday man! Thanks for how much you have help to build this community.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cheers CC! Hope you had a wonderous day celebrating with loved ones....some nice wine.....a great end of summer meal.....
Julie


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah, what Jim said!!!!! Seriously, I wish you a very Happy Birthday, and may you have many, many more!!!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Brad,
Best wishes to you and your family.
Jeff


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday  to a bulwark of this community, our very own Cape Chef! :bounce: :bounce:

May you live to 120, my friend!

Warm regards,
Mezz


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

:smiles: 
I'm guessing you went to the city, soaked up some of this incredible sunshine, and enjoyed a fine meal. Whatever you did, I hope it was wonderful!!! Happy birthday, CC!!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I hope you had a wonderfull day. Happy Birthday

Jock


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday Cape Chef!

I hope you drank some good wine. Or at least drank something!

:lol: :beer: :crazy:  

Mark


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRAD!!!!!!!
:roll: :roll: :smiles: :roll: 
I hope you had a wonderful day and evening with your family. And all the very best to you in the coming year! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

How nice,

Thank you all for your kind words and well wishes. it means a lot to me.

Happy cooking
CC


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

i look up from amid my tomatoes to wish you happy belated b-day capechef! i already declared you the fifth beatle so my work is done. gonna be making that tomato recipe you gave me, too. enjoy!


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Hey Cape - 

Happy Birthday!!

DJ


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I hired one of your disciples today. She speaks the world of you as a teacher, and she's right!! Happy Birthday again, to a great chef.


----------



## cook-jetto (Sep 17, 2005)

happy b day


----------

